# Sponsorship Opportunity!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*The Battery Shop* will also build the battery boxes needed and install the BMS at an discounted price with the sponsorship. 



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> *The Battery Shop Inc*. is offerring 300 cells at a huge discount of $6000.00 to any performance electric vehicle or motorcycle . The owner must be established with some type of racing experience and willing to attend three events in 2012. The contract will be for one year, the sponsee team must advertise our logo on race car and website if available. The racing cell info:
> 
> *Haiyin **Technology Co. Ltd*
> *Ultra-Power Lithium Polymer Cell*
> ...


----------

